# I need a style (pic) and those mall kiosk flat irons?



## polaroidscene (Jan 4, 2008)

I really need a new style ive been growing out my hair from a razor cut and but razor i mean my hair was cut with a razor comb and texturizing shears ONLY haha so a while ago i got it trimmed up so now its all just one length and boringggg! Also has anyone bought one of those flat irons from the malls they sell them at little kosik and they make your hair really soft but i dont know anyone who has ever bought one

heres a pic of my boring hair


----------



## farris2 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think your hair is really pretty


----------



## girly_girl (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree I too think your hair is pretty. I wish mine looked like that. I'm trying to grow it out from the spiked in the back that everyone liked forever ago. I have never heard of the flat irons though.


----------



## justdragmedown (Jan 4, 2008)

your hair looks cute. Ive never bought one f rom the mall, I have my own, but I do know my mom said it felt good on her hair. Do you know what brand they are?


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Jan 6, 2008)

I wouldn't buy one from the mall. Check out Folica: Hair Care Skin Care &amp; Beauty Product Reviews, they often have REALLY good deals on flat irons, here's one you might like Product Reviews: Sedu Ionic Ceramic Tourmaline Flat Iron (1Â½") - Folica.com


----------



## Xuity (Jan 7, 2008)

You can try having highlights and ocasionally dyeing them with fantasy colors, like red and pink, just for a change.


----------



## Bexy (Jan 7, 2008)

I think your hair is adorable and I would not mess with it. The flat iron could damage it and it looks so healthy.

My brothers girlfriend got one at the mall kiosk and she liked it when they did it but she has not tried it on her own yet.


----------



## yupyupme (Jan 7, 2008)

I also think that your is pretty!





Do not buy flats irons sold in malls...they are not worth of your money and hair. I would buy from a professional hairdresser.


----------



## Jobunny (Jan 8, 2008)

You are luminous! Is that your natural hair colour? Just gorgeous. I think you look great as you are at the moment, but if you do want a change I would suggest growing it out a wee bit more and then getting layers cut in round the face, and what I always get done is ask them to cut it in a 'V' at the back, or at least a curve rather than straight across at the back.

Plus you can always use clips etc to change it up.

Can't help you with flat irons as we're in different countries lol!

Let us know what you do and if you do get it cut post pics!


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 9, 2008)

yes thats my natural hair color ive actually been looking into extension i found this nice site called extensions.com i think i might try some synthetic clip ins for starters


----------



## Jessica (Jan 9, 2008)

I have seen the straighteners but i never stop by them. The people selling them seem too pushy for a sale to me. I do have a girlfriend who recently bought one. They're pink, right? I will have to ask her how she likes it.


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 11, 2008)

im not sure the ones they had were all different colors but there was a pink one they even had curling irons


----------

